# Baby won't nurse anywhere but home



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

I have an almost four month infant and he won't nurse anywhere but at home. We tried to visit DH's family this past weekend and the baby wouldn't nurse. I have tried nursing where ever I am at the moment (baby is too distracted), taking him into another room for quiet (nice break from the ILs for me!), even tried a lightweight blanket to keep him from being distracted by the different environment (didn't think it would work, but it was worth a try), but nothing works. The baby acts hungry, but won't eat anywhere but home. We ended up driving home the same day we drove over due to our 2 year old, and the baby ate fine when we got home - actually seemed to eat all night long, which I was expecting him to do.

I am at a loss on what else to try. I know that he will eventually get hungry enough that he will eat, but I don't want him to go hungry. I would like him to be willing to eat when he needs to no matter where we are. We are going to be visiting my parents for about a week and I would like to have him eating better by then. Any ideas?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm actually on vacation visiting family at the moment and am having sort of the same issue. My ds will nurse a little during the day but not nearly as much as when we are home. He only eats the tiniest amount of solids so most of his nutrition is from BM. He does nurse a lot more at night though so I think he is compensating that way. So I'm not worried.

What if you lie down for a long time in a quiet room? I know you said you tried the quiet room but how long were you in there? I'd stay in there for a while (maybe even until baby gets a little sleepy) before you even try to nurse and when baby calms, try to nurse.


----------



## SmoothieMom (Feb 12, 2009)

My DD 14month won't feed anywhere but home, she has this thing about me having to have my shirt OFF, completely, she won't nurse under a blanket, or just with one side exposed, I have tried everything but she WILL NOT. So I don't go too far from home these days.


----------



## Quinn's Mama (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you tried offering the bottle instead of the breast. Some babies like the bottle better. Your little one might be more comfortable outside the home with a bottle.

Good luck


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quinn's Mama* 
Have you tried offering the bottle instead of the breast. Some babies like the bottle better. Your little one might be more comfortable outside the home with a bottle.

Good luck

We did end up using a bottle over the weekend. He usually gets a bottle or two a week, but I am not sure if I want to use them that much for almost a week. He also won't take a bottle from me, so that would mean most feedings would be done by someone other than me. I was able to get him to nurse for a short while on Saturday by laying down with him in a quiet room, but I know that won't always be an option.

I will keep trying to get him to nurse outside of our home. He's too young for solids, so nursing is his only food. Hopefully I will find something that works.


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

I've given up on NIP because my kiddo simply won't and never would, but as long as we could find a verrrry quiet space she'd be okay. But, that's really difficult that your son isn't okay with anywhere besides home. Do you always breastfeed in the same place in the house? Maybe try different rooms or even the yard there to ease him into new places outside the home? Yes, do definitely keep trying. Like you said he'll probably get hungry enough that he'll do it at some point though I know that is really hard. I'm sorry mamma. It'll get easier!


----------

